# Diabetic type 1 in Tenerife



## Andycorn (May 22, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm considering long term living in Tenerife, working in bars entertaining as a magician/hypnotist. But 1 thing is slowing me down is how could I get my medication out there? And if I had to buy it, how much would it cost? Has anyone on here got any experience please?
TIA,

Andy


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Do you have an EU passport?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Having an EU passport really has nothing to do with it.

Your question might seem like a simple one but in reality the answer can be complex.

See here, by and large changes introduced in 2012 remain in place today.

I'll take it you're aware of the need to apply for a visa in UK now if you wish to come to live or work in Spain, no more rocking up with a back pack and a few hundred Euros in your pocket and hawking around whatever it is you have to offer.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Andy

My partner is Type 1.

She uses...
... Novorapid, for which the non-prescription price is 43.21 for a box of 5 pens
...Toujeo, box of 3 for 50.63

She doesn't use test strips any more, but from memory they're around 50 euros for a box of 50, but there are cheaper brands if you have the appropriate meter.

I suspect this is bad news for you, please don't shoot the messenger! Lol!

Steve


----------



## Andycorn (May 22, 2021)

stevec2x said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> My partner is Type 1.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Thanks for that info. I'm now in the Libre2 blood testing system. I doubt it they are available over there, which would be a shake as they're so good. How long have you been living there?

Andy


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Andy

My missus also has Libre2 - she gets it on prescription, but for some reason her prescription doesn't quote the price. I'm not sure if the sensors are readily available in pharmacies, but she did buy some online once.

We've been in Spain for 9 years now.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Andycorn (May 22, 2021)

MataMata said:


> Having an EU passport really has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Your question might seem like a simple one but in reality the answer can be complex.
> 
> ...





stevec2x said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> My missus also has Libre2 - she gets it on prescription, but for some reason her prescription doesn't quote the price. I'm not sure if the sensors are readily available in pharmacies, but she did buy some online once.
> 
> ...


God to know, thanks Steve


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Andycorn said:


> Hi all,
> I'm considering long term living in Tenerife, working in bars entertaining as a magician/hypnotist. But 1 thing is slowing me down is how could I get my medication out there? And if I had to buy it, how much would it cost? Has anyone on here got any experience please?
> TIA,
> 
> Andy


You haven't said what passport you hold, but if its a UK one and you dont have access to (oh lets say an Irish one)
You will need a visa to come here and one of the conditions is private healthcare, which has to cover everything. 
I doubt that any company would cover you with Type 1. 
You would also be coming on a work type visa and you would need a few thou behind you and a very good business plan (suppose you could hypnotise the official at your interview) 
Which makes your plans a no go from the outset.

If you are able to access an EU country passport then most of the above is irrelevant.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Once again the passport you hold will not affect what you pay for medicines.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> You haven't said what passport you hold, but if its a UK one and you dont have access to (oh lets say an Irish one)
> You will need a visa to come here and one of the conditions is private healthcare, which has to cover everything.
> I doubt that any company would cover you with Type 1.
> You would also be coming on a work type visa and you would need a few thou behind you and a very good business plan (suppose you could hypnotise the official at your interview)
> ...


Why do you say that an EU passport changes things? 

It doesn't. One's nationality has no bearing whatsoever on access to state healthcare.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Why do you say that an EU passport changes things?
> 
> It doesn't. One's nationality has no bearing whatsoever on access to state healthcare.


Was only mentioning that having a UK passport would limit the OP's choice to come here. Having a passport from an EU country would allow him to get here. 
Didn't make myself clear. Sorry.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

No idea if OP has euro passport but just saw an interview on sky with 2 guys heading to ibiza to look for rep work. I assume they were UK nats but yet again it proves how many people simply are unaware of Brexit,!!


----------

